# need to get rust off



## Trying not to break it (Dec 9, 2007)

hi everyone, i have been trying to put some of my crock pieces together.  does any one have a sugestion on how to get the rust off the edges. even a small amount keeps the pieces from fitting together right.  thanks   rhona


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Rhona,
 Go to your hardware or Home Depot and buy a gallon jug or two of Muriatic acid.
 I try to buy mine at the Habitat for Humanity Restore. Their prices are always a half of everyone elses.
 Get a couple of small to medium plastic tubs with snap on lids.
 Have at least surgical gloves available, but the longer dishwashing type are better.
 I use water/acid on a one to one ratio. Read the instructions on the jug  re: do you pour acid in to water, or vice-versa. It will keep you out of trouble remembering it.
 Fill the acid bath about half way with the mix. Put your pieces of pottery in the dip.  Fill it with pieces until there isn't any more room to cover the pottery w/ liquid. Now, just let then sit for 2-3 days. with the lid snapped shut. Sunlight degregates acid strength.
 The other tub is a dip bath of water, after you haul the pieces out of the  acid bath.
 Obviously, if you can do this all outside, the better. I do it near an open window with a fan running- no big deal. Try to have a tarp or plastic down, as the acid will stain whatever it hits.
 Then, wash each edge of the pottery with dishsoap and a toothbrush.
 Works for me.
 Bill


----------



## LC (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a gallon jug of muratic acid in my garage, use to use it for cleaning fossils. Kept it under my work bench.  It some how got knocked it over and leaked out onto the floor for I do not know how long of a period of time before I discovered it. Anyway, the end result was that it actually dissolved the concrete floor making an impresson about two inches deep, must have been leaking for a good while. Without question, *the most inoortant thing when using acid is protect your eyes and skin*, but it *is also very important to store it safely, keeping it from destroying other things of importance* !


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 11, 2007)

hi bill and l c,  thanks for replying.  i bought 2 gal. of acid over a year ago, been afraid to use it yet.  i guess i have to get over that.  can you leave it set outside for a couple of days during the winter?   included a pic of a couple of pieces.  thanks,  rhona


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Rhona, Use the acid you bought. Muriatic is pretty safe to use if you are careful. Buy some black rubber gloves, sold at most dollar stores, or kitchen rubber gloves. It is the fumes that are the worst. They stink and kind of take your breath away like bleach. You can also use pieces of copper electrical wire to wrap around the neck of bottles and hook over the side of the bucket. For shards you only need about 4inches of muriatic acid and water in the bucket so you can easyly pick the pieces up.

 Be brave little milk bottle queen, I don't use gloves when I reach down into muriatic and I have been using the stuff regularly since I was 18 and that is ....lets see....well, along time.[]


----------



## muddyfingers (Dec 11, 2007)

I myself would use muratic acid, or CLR. But with the acid use it moderatly especially on crock pieces. I only say that because most concrete masons use it to wash off dried cement off of bricks, blocks, etc. But again like I said I would use it, just "moderatly"
                                                                                                             Willy


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 12, 2007)

hi warren and willy,  thanks for the information,  if i get up and time before i have to got to work,  i may try to put a couple of pieces in.  thanks  rhona


----------

